# Get Bit Custom Rod Building - Free Shipping No Minimum! Only a Few Hours Left!



## GetBit Custom Rod Supply (Nov 25, 2015)

*Dad's are often the ones who pass down the passion for fishing. Treat your Dad and treat yourself to what you really want for Fathers Day and get it Shipped FREE! *


I cannot thank my Dad enough for all the great memories we've shared outdoors and I want to thank and encourage everyone who reads this to please reach out and take a kid fishing. While you are at it show them how to replace a tip top, next thing you know you may have created a fisherman / rod builder for life. There is nothing better than helping someone find a passion in the outdoors!


*Enjoy Free Shipping with No Minimum as our way of saying Thank You!. Sale Ends Tonight 6/9/17 at Midnight! Click Below to See and Save!*


http://myemail.constantcontact.com/...um---.html?soid=1118462936687&aid=bCrvwI9HuSw


----------

